

PlaceHold.it A simple image placeholder service - josem
http://placehold.it/

======
duopixel
While developing I prefer not to use internet resources as it degrades load
time (important when you are constantly refreshing the page to see your
changes).

Instead I use an SVG placeholder that adapts to any size you throw at it:
<http://jsfiddle.net/yL7Cz/>

~~~
minikomi
Wow.. had a similar idea riding my bike today but using canvas..
<http://jsfiddle.net/MNFV8/>

------
avgp
There's a similar service for that - but with cats! <http://placekitten.com/>

~~~
navs
There's also

<http://placedog.com/> <http://baconmockup.com/>

~~~
user-id
<http://lorempixel.com/> is what I use.

~~~
Michiel
Let's not forget <http://placesheen.com> if you need placeholders of Charlie
Sheen.

~~~
poissonpie
As a little self-promotion, there's also <http://www.placeguitar.com>

edit....just to link the source code in case anyone is interested
<https://github.com/poissonpie/Place-Guitar>

------
iusable
Cool! I don't know how many times I have used a silly 500 x 500 image and just
scaled it to random sizes as I built the views. Only to have to go back and
check sizes in code when cutting stuff up in Photoshop.

This way I can just keep an instant overview of the pending sizes. Thanks
mate!

~~~
josem
Yes, same here. I haven't created the service, but I discovered it while I was
checking the code of a prototype made with Foundation
([http://zurb.net/zurbwired2011/projects/zurbwired2011/frame/p...](http://zurb.net/zurbwired2011/projects/zurbwired2011/frame/prototype/public/blog/))
and I thought it could be useful.

Glad to help!

------
bkorte
Love it. Been using it for a couple years, in fact, used it today.

Lots of little features like:

<http://placehold.it/940x315/b03e1f/fff>

Where the size is 940 x 315, the background is #b03e1f and the foreground is
#fff.

[http://placehold.it/940x315/b03e1f/fff&text=foo](http://placehold.it/940x315/b03e1f/fff&text=foo)

Same as above, but the pixel size in the image is replaced with "foo".

------
benbjohnson
While we're on the topic of ad hoc design tools, I made a site called Iconomus
(<http://iconom.us>) to do something similar for icons.

------
lifeinafolder
<http://dummyimage.com/> works flawlessly too. I use it a lot in my dev
cycles.

~~~
drewwwwww
dummyimage is in fact made by one of the same guys, which makes the whole
exercise confusing, because they appear to have the same interface but with
different themes for their marketing.

~~~
kingkool68
Yup. That would be me.

Here's how dummyimage.com evolved
[http://www.russellheimlich.com/blog/tags/projects/dummyimage...](http://www.russellheimlich.com/blog/tags/projects/dummyimage-
com-projects/)

and here is how placehold.it came to be. (The tweets are in chronological
order.)

<https://twitter.com/kingkool68/status/10582057668>

<https://twitter.com/iboughtamac/status/10582115943>

<https://twitter.com/kingkool68/status/10582270354>

<https://twitter.com/kingkool68/status/10582407098>

<https://twitter.com/iboughtamac/status/10582447868>

<https://twitter.com/kingkool68/status/10582658022>

<https://twitter.com/iboughtamac/status/10583391789>

------
prezjordan
Very nice, open source it? I've always been interested in returning images
with web apps.

~~~
kingkool68
<http://dummyimage.com> is open source. It has a couple new features compared
to the code running placehold.it

------
julienc
Does anyone know which font they use to generate text?

